# "Proper" Ribs



## markuk (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello - long time no post

Done many racks of what I think are Baby Back Ribs which are about a 1/2 inch thick - however was poking about our local butchers and they offered me a HUGE rack - about an inch thick - what are these called please ??  Also what's the best way to cook these - if you could direct me to a post that would be great - may cook them in the oven first to try as opposed to smoking if anyone has experience of that....

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## wabby (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds like you have been having baby back ribs for some time :)

For a full rack of spare ribs (Much larger than baby backs), look @ the americans for there 3-2-1 method. Seems to work a treat :)


----------



## markuk (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you - I've used that method for Baby Back but reduced time - will try them in oven first so maybe 5 hours under foil at 120 C ish then ???


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 17, 2016)

I just had a similar experience and learned the following: 

Baby back ribs are cut so thin here because most of the supply comes as a by-product of bacon producers, and of course, they want as much meat off of them as possible.  

I was enquiring on how to get a better rib, and my butcher said I want "belly ribs", which have part of the belly meat still on there.  These are essentially spares, but even less trimmed than spare ribs as they still have the cartilage.  We could only eat about two ribs before being stuffed!

Next time I will get the cartilage trimmed, and maybe 1/8" more of the belly meat.  

I did these 3-2-1 and they came out much more juicy than the baby backs ever have.  













2016-02-15 21.34.39.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 17, 2016


















2016-02-15 21.35.13.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 17, 2016


----------



## wabby (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice smoke ring.

They bought in UK? 

If so, roughly how much did they cost? Fancy seasoning my UDS with some of those.


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Wabby

Definitely bought in the UK....specifically from http://www.higgsbutchers.co.uk/. 

The photos above are about 1/2 of the original rack - it would easily feed 6-8 people.  I think I have the exact weight and price at home so will look tonight and reply again.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 17, 2016)

Wabby said:


> Nice smoke ring.
> 
> They bought in UK?
> 
> If so, roughly how much did they cost? Fancy seasoning my UDS with some of those.



If you have or know somebody with a Bookers card, get yourself down there, look at the Yellow Boxed ribs, in the freezer. About £25.00 for four huge rack of ribs


----------



## markuk (Feb 20, 2016)

Picked up a small rack of Belly Ribs - this was a free range and was around £ 6 for about  3/4 Kilo - going to just do it in the oven under foil for 3 or 4 hours to see if it's okay

Butcher cut off skin form top and kindly offered it to me - first of all thought the dog might like it but found this - DIY Pork scratchings - will give them a go http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/aug/23/homemade-pork-scratchings-picnic-family













IMG-20160220-00703.jpg



__ markuk
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## markuk (Feb 21, 2016)

Cooked them yesterday in oven - 3 hours @ £ 150 C under foil in oven on a rack with water - then around 1/2 hour

Came out very juicy however too juicy in a way as you couldn't cut them on the normal "rib" way - the meat just broke up - was very nice but for ribs I prefer the shape

did I give them too long and or wrong temp ??

Scratchings came out well !













IMG-20160220-00705.jpg



__ markuk
__ Feb 21, 2016


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 23, 2016)

Scratchings look great!  I am a firm believer of rib meat staying on the bone when you pick it up as well - in foil they get tender much quicker as you get steam action as well, and you have to watch out for that.  3 hours doesnt seem too long, so perhaps turning the heat down a bit will help. In the days of yore I believe I did mine at 135


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> If you have or know somebody with a Bookers card, get yourself down there, look at the Yellow Boxed ribs, in the freezer. About £25.00 for four huge rack of ribs


I'l second that, Bookers ribs are fantastic, I still have a full rack in the freezer from last year.

Hiya Mark, I always use the 3-2-1 method.

I was cooking a Brisket at 300 degrees  and threw a rack of ribs in with them, and they were the best ribs I have ever cooked, they seemed to be a bit more tender than when I cooked them at 225.


----------



## markuk (Feb 24, 2016)

I've heard that about Bookers - worth a go at getting a card - thanks for all the info - assume you are talking F not C for temps ??


----------



## smokewood (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes that's F Mark sorry!, I think if you tried it at 300 degrees C you would have a lot of black crispy bits


----------

